# COME ON OVER CAFE vintage bike swapmeet and ride Sunday June 16th, Oceanside CA



## BFGforme (May 7, 2019)

Free swapmeet and bike ride Sunday June 16th at COME ON OVER CAFE located in Oceanside CA, 2405 Oceanside Blvd, 92054! Set up 6am, selling from 7-10am lots of room to set up your amazing vintage bicycle wares! All I ask is that you forego the corporate whores of Starbucks as our cafe will open at 6am(usually closed Sundays) and enjoy our locally sorced coffee and fresh made to order breakfast sandwiches, panini style! Full menu available till 10am! After swapmeet 2 miles away is THE CUP and will be meeting there for a nice bike ride along the beach and around the harbor where there are plenty of cool places to have lunch! Kickstands up at 1130 am leaving from THE CUP! There's free parking East of the train tracks from the Cup or pay parking around it! After party at my house I'm sure couple blocks from bike ride! Please let me know if you plan on coming to sell at the swapmeet, plenty of room for everyone!!! Here's a couple of pics of the selling location, obviously won't be any cars in the way! Hope to see all of you out there and thanks in advance!












By the way can Google either place for directions and the cup always has 3 good beers on tap for$5!!! Thanks again Dave


----------



## BFGforme (May 7, 2019)

One parking space size per seller, please RSVP if coming to sell! Sorry bout typos..... BFG Dave


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2019)

Please let me know if there is any interest in this event before I start social media blasting it! Thanks again, Dave


----------



## higgens (May 8, 2019)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2019)

higgens said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me



Let's hear same from 5 or 6 more and it's on!!!


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2019)

Okay, I've heard enough! IT IS ON!!!!!


----------



## higgens (May 9, 2019)

Build it and they will come


----------



## BFGforme (May 10, 2019)

higgens said:


> Build it and they will come



It's built, now everyone needs to come....


----------



## lounging (May 11, 2019)

I will make a huge effort to be there!  Always nice to ride in different places.  Thanks for making it happen!


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2019)

Curious if anyone is planning on coming to sell items? Would kinda suck if only buyers show up, well maybe not suck just not be as cool cuz I'm sure we'd all have lots to bs about! Let me know your plans everyone!! Thanks Dave


----------



## lounging (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Bikebones (May 13, 2019)

I'm coming from az......... so would need to know if a significant number of sellers will be there, hope not just parts....glad ur offering the space for the event thnks. Keith.


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2019)

Any sellers planning on coming???


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2019)

????


----------



## Bikebones (May 23, 2019)

Are u having any luck getting seller responses?? Keith thnks.


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2019)

Yes I have had a few committed to selling!


----------



## Bikebones (May 23, 2019)

Thnks.


----------



## BFGforme (May 25, 2019)

The more the merrier...


----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2019)

Y'all gonna be here????


----------



## Bikebones (May 28, 2019)

I'd like to come, but a few sellers isn't enough for me to make trip...I'll keep looking for any updates thnks dave....


----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2019)

I honestly can't tell you how many people are going to show up! Couple tentative people but no one has really 100% committed to coming!! Hopefully people start to commit!!!!


----------



## Bikebones (May 28, 2019)

Thnks..


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2019)

If you are planning to attend as a buyer or seller can you please let me know soon so I can continue to plan this or can cancel the swapmeet part! Bike ride is on no matter what! Thanks Dave


----------



## higgens (May 29, 2019)

I’m down to swap but I don’t know about the ride part lol


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2019)

Okay cool, if people want I could push it back to the next Sunday! I didn't want to interfere with the Long Beach swapmeet, but just found out it's the 30th!


----------

